# Auditorium Fire at Dallas-Area High School



## Les (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/2-Students-Treated-After-Fire-at-Haltom-High-School-283100811.html

http://www.star-telegram.com/2014/11/18/6299169/haltom-high-students-accidentally.html

Some conflicting reports on this one. Initial stories cited a "bad lighting fixture in a catwalk", while later reports blamed students trying to burn a rope in half which ignited a mop head. Not sure what a mop was doing in the upper reaches of a catwalk.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 18, 2014)

> Officials said they believe the fire began in a stage rigging area, where two students were attempting to undo a knot on a rope by burning through the rope.


 
Wait. What? Who thinks it's a good idea to burn through a knot?


----------



## Les (Nov 18, 2014)

ruinexplorer said:


> Wait. What? Who thinks it's a good idea to burn through a knot?



My thoughts as well. Sounds like some education is in order.


----------



## LavaASU (Nov 19, 2014)

Les said:


> My thoughts as well. Sounds like some education is in order.



So they couldn't undo a knot, so instead of getting a utility knife or some other logical implement to cut it (if it really couldn't be untied) they decided to try to melt/burn the rope? Really??? I can't ever say I've though I need this rope in 2 pieces let me burn it in half....


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 19, 2014)

LavaASU said:


> So they couldn't undo a knot, so instead of getting a utility knife or some other logical implement to cut it (if it really couldn't be untied) they decided to try to melt/burn the rope? Really??? I can't ever say I've though I need this rope in 2 pieces let me burn it in half....



We did that a few times in high school. Our teacher would unfortunately buy nylon tie line. So to make useable pieces we skipped the cutting step and just held it over a lighter, candle, whatever would make fire. It would cut and seal the ends in one step.


----------



## LavaASU (Nov 19, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> We did that a few times in high school. Our teacher would unfortunately buy nylon tie line. So to make useable pieces we skipped the cutting step and just held it over a lighter, candle, whatever would make fire. It would cut and seal the ends in one step.



Well true, thin synthetic line that could be done. From the rigging part I was picturing 1/2" or larger rope.


----------



## venuetech (Nov 19, 2014)

sounds like an excuse to play with the lighter. I throw away any matches/candles and secure any lighters, just for that very reason.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Nov 19, 2014)

Can I just say that a pro could easily be fired for doing something that dumb. I understand fusing the end of a rope, but do it outside!
Also, where did the students get a lighter? When I was in high school a lighter would get you suspended...


----------



## Amiers (Nov 19, 2014)

Fountain Of Euph said:


> Can I just say that a pro could easily be fired for doing something that dumb. I understand fusing the end of a rope, but do it outside!
> Also, where did the students get a lighter? When I was in high school a lighter would get you suspended...



Suspended that's rough. We would just get it taken away and detention for smoking. I have done this with tie line as well but after I cut the line and generally not on the catwalk but at my work bench. However in the heat of the moment I prolly have made a cut and lit the end on the loading dock.


----------



## Les (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's another, more detailed story. 

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/story/27419628/two-students-treated-after-haltom-high-school-fire

It sounds like they may have been dealing with untreated erosion cloth. Assuming that's what they mean by "theatre netting". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 19, 2014)

Fountain Of Euph said:


> Can I just say that a pro could easily be fired for doing something that dumb. I understand fusing the end of a rope, but do it outside!
> Also, where did the students get a lighter? When I was in high school a lighter would get you suspended...



Wow, that's crazy. A lot of us carried lighters, and pocket knives in school. And this was 12 years ago. If we weren't busy in stagecraft class would would walk across the street to smoke, and the principal would occasionally see us and join us.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 20, 2014)

Sigh. I have taught students dumb enough to try this. 


Amiers said:


> Suspended that's rough. We would just get it taken away and detention for smoking.


When I was in high school (class of 88) there was an on campus smoking area.


----------



## bryanr74 (Jan 12, 2015)

Les said:


> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/2-Students-Treated-After-Fire-at-Haltom-High-School-283100811.html
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2014/11/18/6299169/haltom-high-students-accidentally.html
> 
> Some conflicting reports on this one. Initial stories cited a "bad lighting fixture in a catwalk", while later reports blamed students trying to burn a rope in half which ignited a mop head. Not sure what a mop was doing in the upper reaches of a catwalk.




Wow, thanks for this. Just heard about this today and I live in the metroplex. Who knew that we were dealing with these kinds of challenges in the high school sector.


----------



## TWU TD (Mar 5, 2015)

bryanr74 said:


> Wow, thanks for this. Just heard about this today and I live in the metroplex. Who knew that we were dealing with these kinds of challenges in the high school sector.


----------



## TWU TD (Mar 5, 2015)

bryanr74 said:


> Wow, thanks for this. Just heard about this today and I live in the metroplex. Who knew that we were dealing with these kinds of challenges in the high school sector.


....I do. I get the students first year of college from some of these places. It does NOT surprise me. I am also aware of some high school programs where the teacher does not go into the catwalks....so who knows what the students have to figure out themselves. ...it's why I do what I do...small to medium sized program at a smaller 4 year University....teaching the basics...what there is not enough of out there.....
in my humble opinion.....


----------

